

Selling a Working Web 2.0 Website - Where to Sell? - berecruited

Where is the best place to sell a fully-functional, web 2.0 website? eBay seems like it won't attract the right audience and I really cannot tell the difference between the myriad of SitePoint-like sites. What has worked well in the past?
======
emmett
We sold kiko.com on ebay for $250k.

If you can drum up enough coverage, it works quite well. The key is getting
coverage - the more people know it's up for sale, the more people will bid.

~~~
parker
Just curious - did you guys put a reserve on that auction?

~~~
emmett
$50,000. It was met very early, but the price went from $70k to $250k in the
last 2 hours.

------
gscott
Selling a website and domain... it is hard to get a good valuation out of it.
It is a lot like a hot rod where a person has put in thousands of hours but
when they want to sell there car no one will give them enough to justify all
of those hours.

Try this site <http://www.codango.com/>, you can list it for license there.
This way you can license it over and over again I believe you will make more
this way then a one time sale. If you get a good base of people who have
licensed it, you can create upgrades for another thing to sell.

------
sanswork
www.sitepoint.com

forums.digitalpoint.com

Those are two of the biggest out there for selling developed sites.

------
berecruited
Thanks for chiming in everyone. Hacker News continues to impress me - the
community feedback is superb.

It is not beRecruited.com (<http://www.berecruited.com>) - which is doing
quite well!!

It's a side project that I worked on called PopChatter
(<http://www.popchatter.com>) - which was more of an experiment in Ruby on
Rails than anything else. I simply don't have enough time these days to grow
it and innovate (just not enough time in the day!).

------
epi0Bauqu
Why do you want to sell it?

------
mflinsch
Given the audience here on HN, it would make sense to include the link in your
question. This would be the community in which to gain awareness.

------
sharpshoot
if its Berecruited.com - i would get TC to blog about it or mashable and drum
up some interest. That site has had a lot of coverage,

~~~
tx
"Would get TC to blog about it"

Good luck with that.

~~~
tylercarbone
Any thoughts on that?

~~~
tx
Get admitted into YC. Then you'll be on TC.

------
abstractbill
kiko was sold on ebay for around $250k

